# East siders....



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Just want to remind all of you guys fishing the NE, to let the area biologists know what you're catching/seeing on the East side tribs throughout the season. I've documented and contacted them on every atlantic salmon catch/sighting/encounter that I have had. I've also been informing them on steelhead catch rates and any LRB's I get. They may or may not get back with you(they do 9/10 times), but atleast they know there is effort and fish returning. 

This is vital if we want to continue the slow, steady progression of improvement in NE Michigan. It's been solid this fall, and should continue through winter into spring. Good luck out there guys!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Are you catching any Atlantics in the AuSable? Fishing for them should get progressively better.


----------



## open road (Jul 9, 2007)

Good suggestion AS. Send your documented observations (photos preferred) to the following appreciative people and you will be contributing to the future direction of our east side fishery.

Jim Johnson
DNR Fisheries Research Biologist
Alpena Fisheries Research Station
[email protected]

Frank Krist
Luke Huron Citizens Fishery Advisory Committee - chairman
[email protected]


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Thanks for the the info Jon and open road. Will do if I make it up for something other than whities and perch.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

Very true AS...if we dont let the dnr know we may lose plants


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

The DNR has actually developed specific guidelines that they'd like anglers to use in reporting their coldwater catch. Here's some info: http://wolverineflyfishingjournal.com/content/how-can-you-help-trout-management


----------



## Spin to Win (Dec 7, 2010)

It's kind of ironic that you posted this when you did, because I ran into these guys on the Au Sable when we were fishing it on Monday. Had a long discussion with them about our catching and non-catching over the few days that we were hitting the local rivers. Good guys with some good info, and they were for sure appreciative of the feedback we gave them. 

Talked to them about the potential for Atlantics in Huron when they start planting them next year. Sounds very interesting. We also talked about the fishery that's already occurring on some of the rivers for them, so it seems like when they actually significantly stock them, that we could see a decent return. They actually did a feasibility study on the Huron Tribs that are best suited to receive plants and have high returns, but I couldn't find the link. 

Good blog that was posted about the DNR not being able to be everywhere all the time, and how it's up to us to help them out. Just like AS posted originally -- if we want things to get better out there, they need to hear from us. Good stuff guys.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

The atlantics are getting more and more frequent during spring peir fishing around huron county allso...im sure more plants will make this migration stop even better


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

We got 2 tagged(adi clip) steelhead from the AS on Saturday; I'll be turning the heads into the DNR office here in Gaylord in the coming days. The DNR would like as many of these heads as possible, so if you do keep any from the Au Sable, make sure you save and freeze the heads if they are missing an adipose.


----------

